# FOB Rest set ups-All my write ups



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought I would post all my links to the rests I have tested with FOBs.
There are plenty of rest I have not tested but these are the most popular.

Below the rest links, I have written a General Rest Set up procedure and rational.

If anyone has a questions with any of these set ups or rest not listed please pm me or contact Josh director of customer support [email protected]

*ALPINE WHISPERFLITE*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=589658
-------------
*AAE Cavalier Lighting rest*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584497

---------
*DMI Expert II/G5*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=574339&highlight=FOBs+DMI+expert

-----------

*KAZ REST*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584430&highlight=FOB+kaz

------------

*LIMB DRIVER*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=642977

-----------
*QAD REST*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

-----------

*RIP CORD*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571341

-----------

*SIMS Rest*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=586618&highlight=simms+rest+fobs

-----------

*SIZZOR REST*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=588197

-----------



*GENERAL REST SET UP *(for most rest not listed)

Setting up most drop rests is easy! I would encourage you to set up the rest yourself if possible. Here are a few general guidelines for setting up drop rest.

After you install the rest and adjust for center shot. Check for clearance using the tester FOB and adjust elevation as required. With most bows it is recommended that you have between 1/8 and 3/16 or more clearance over the rest. In some cases it may be necessary to adjust the rest so the arrow is slightly above the center of the burger hole. This is perfectly acceptable and will not cause any tuning issues. The goal is to provide enough clearance for the FOB to travel over the rest with zero contact. After you make the elevation adjustments, be sure and start with your arrow at 90 degrees to the string when the rest is in the full up position. This may require adjusting you nock set/string loop.

After you have ensured center shot and elevation adjustments make sure that the rest is coming to the FULL UP position at the very last part of the draw (in most cases about the last ½-1 inch). The goal is to have the least amount of tension on the cord at full draw but having the rest 100% all the way up. The pull cord should be tied to the down bus cable about level with the bottom of the grip/handle when the bow is not drawn back. 

Having the pull cord attached low will insure a fast drop. Also attaching the pull cord low will pull the cord more parallel to the down bus cable as opposed to pull the down cable to the riser which can cause cam time issues. Having the rest come up to the full up position with ½-1 inch of pull left is recommended just in case you get a little bit of creep. If you are holding back on a critter for any length of time waiting for him to take one more step, having a little creep is not uncommon. By giving yourself ½-1 inch of “creep room”, your rest will not move if you do creep a bit and your elevation will not change.

If you use the rubber peel and stick arrow guide that mounts on the riser shelf, it may need to be trimmed down a bit for clearance. Those arrow guides/holder give us the most troubles! If you make any adjustments to your rest, shoot a fletch or bare shaft arrow a few times first to make sure all is working before you use the FOB.

All of the above tuning recommendations will also work great for conventionally fletch arrows. Having a rest that drops quickly and provide 100% clearance is always good thing.


----------

